# old martin onza?????



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a Martin Onza and was wondering if anybody could give me what it would be worth it has a over draw few nicks on it but shoots great
thanks


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Post some pictures of it and you'll get a better response!!!!!!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i dont have a digital camo sorry
Kurt


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

look on ebay. there is always one or 2 on there.


----------

